# Makita 5007MG



## Tedstor

Thanks for the review. My circular saw is terrible. I've been looking to upgrade. I might go with a track/plunge saw. If not, I'll give this one a look.


----------



## MT_Stringer

Good for you, Charlie. I love mine.


----------



## Riowood1000

How dose the saw do when using an panel guide? Not the rip fence.


----------



## Nicky

Good review. Thank for sharing your thoughts. My 30+ year old Skill saw is showing signs of wear. I looked at the Bosch and Dewalt. I'm a Bosch fan based on owning a few of their routers and jig saw. The Dewalt is light weight and has had some good reviews. I'm going to look at the Makita as well. I'm impressed these days when you buy something that works as advertized straight out of the box.


----------



## MT_Stringer

"How dose the saw do when using an panel guide? Not the rip fence."

I can help with that answer.
I built a table top out of 8/4 maple. I used this saw with a shop made guide to rip and crosscut the top to it's final size. The blade I used is the 60t diablo thin rip bought at HD.
The saw worked great and the result was very smooth. See pic below.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Tennessee

Not bad at all. My Skil is about 15-17 years old and has that dreaded button, plus shoots chips right into my face. Hate it and avoid it whenever possible. Might have to look into this Makita!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm happy you like the Makita. The construction company that I used to work for used no other saw. I always felt that safety button was for those who were not very comfortable around a saw. For me I felt less safe having to have my thumb on that instead of firmly holding the saw.


----------



## RonInOhio

I won't fault anyone for going the extra mile for a circular saw. Thats a great looking saw. I have been 
browsing whats out there. I gotta tell ya, their are a bunch of nice saws out there for less than 100 bucks.

Particularly a Porter-Cable Model #: PC15CSLK $74.08 and Hitachi Model #: C7SB2 $79.98 ,
I saw at Lowes recently.

My understanding is that all Hitachi tools all come with a whopping 
five year warranty !

I'm still getting by with an old Master-Mechanic circular saw. All metal, made in U.S.A. Got a nice Diablo blade in
it and it does ok. The biggest issue is the bevel adjustment is a wing nut that you have to hammer to loosen it and hammer it to tighten it.

The depth adjuster lever is kind of small also. But other than that, it does everything I ask of it. Not sure I need my circular saw to cut through 2 or 3 inches of hardwood. Thats what the table saw is for.


----------



## Harley130

I purchased same saw to use on my EZ Trac System and have never been disappointed with a cut it's made.


----------



## danaho

I have that saw also and am very happy with it..I will say the only small issue I have is that the blade guard will stick sometimes and you have to use the thumb lever..That can be annoying..


----------



## dhazelton

I bought this saw and love it but it does have a flaw. When I use a tri-square to crosscut with it and the saw is at max depth the motor housing hangs up in the lip of the square at the end of the cut. A friend has another version of the Makita saw (not magnesium) and his motor housing has a little bevel at the end so it doesn't get hung up. WHY does the cheaper version have a better design feature? It's not something I ever would have thought of until I used his saw back to back with my own.


----------

